# NHS IUI v Private IUI?



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

We're on our second IUI and even though I'm trying my hardest to ignore it, I think I may have the monthly feeling that I'm sure we've all come to dread and hate!  I always try and convince myself that it may just be a figment of my imagination (or maybe due to those flipping pessaries that seem to be making my stomach have a life of its own!) I'm trying to think positive (as I've been told many times 'may help'!!) but also thinking about what to do if it comes to the need for the third round of IUI....

Quick overview is that my DP and I are in the unexplained category (which although we're grateful that we haven't got any serious problems, I have to admit it is making me go a bit crazy! I know that may sound a bit selfish - but it's mad how all this can make you have feelings you never actually imagined you would - including wild pangs of jealously when friends I love dearly tell me they are pregnant - I openly cried recently when a good friend in a similar situation to us told me her great news – why can't I just be happy for her?!)

Anyway – the reason for this (rather longwinded!) post is to ask if anyone has any experience of having IUI privately – (via Care in particular) – and was it a better experience than the NHS?  And if so why?  Do they do more tests / scans / closer monitoring then what you get on the NHS?  Also - how easy was it to get your notes transferred?  We've been to an open evening at Care but it would be good to hear about peoples experience.

We're considering going private as I feel we're on a (not very flexible) conveyor belt at the minute & just going through the motions at the hospital we're at – plus I can't help feeling I missed the boat on my first cycle as we couldn't book on a Saturday - and then this time we went in the day after the long Bank Holiday - I was given the 'booster' to inject and told to go in the next day for the insemination - which seems v quick as last time we had to wait 36 hours?...

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Thanks xx


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Annie01,

reading your story, it sounds as I could have written it myself. That is why I feel the need to say Hi and tell you about my experience having IUI privately.

My DP and I were classified as unexplained for about 2 years until private tests revealed that I have lazy ovaries and the hormone which is in charge of egg production is way too high (FSH). So I was completely shocked and angry that it was not found out earlier. Having been to the NHS once, and I hated it, they told us that we would have to try for 3 years to conceive naturally before they even start the odd test. So angry we decided to go private (HCA in London), saved up some money and here we are, in the middle of IUI no. 2.

I like it definitely more than the NHS as you are treated like a human. The nurses are so helpful, you can call anytime and tell them what is going on and they really try to lift your spirits. I just feel looked after properly and in good hands. After the first scan, when they check how many follies have developed, I had to ring them every day to update if I am ovulating naturally or not. As I was not sure because the test was not very clear, they really tried to help me and suggested to do another test in the afternoon and so on. The day of the treatment was also very pleasant (as pleasant as it can get when you lying there...).  Privately, there are no weekends or BH where you cannot go in, they are there when you need them and foremost when you are ovulating and should have your insemination done. 
Well, I am not looking forward to the day when we will go for IVF via NHS in case IUI does not work out for us after 3 attempts. This is the limit my doctor gave us, due to emotional and physical stress you go through with each treatment. For us, IVF is so expensive privately.

I must say being in the middle of IUI 2, I feel the emotions going high. The first one I think was fine but now, wow what a roller coaster!!

I hope that helps a little, but also bear in mind, every clinic is different. But still I think privately you are treated more like a human being than with the NHS - although there are good NHS clinics as well.

Could you tell me a bit more about the NHS? I only had the one experience telling us to wait another year, receiving an appointment for February 2013, arghhh!

Good luck for you!!  

Rike


----------



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello Rike, 

Thanks for your reply - it's really interesting to read about your experience.  It does sound sooo much better than what we've been through - so much so that we're going to make an appointment with a consultant at our private clinic and see where we go from there.    

We've never been told to test for ovulation (are we meant to just do this ourselves automatically or is this something that both NHS and private normally discuss?) so just can't help feeling that it's all been very pot luck so far.  Especially as our dates didn't fit around when they were open. 

Like you - I'm on my 2ww on our second iui - and I'm totally on that roller coaster with you!  It's been one of those days where I could cry at the drop of a hat - where last night I was just full of rage!  I've never suffered from PMT - so any emotion like this is totally new to me.  On our first iui I didn't do the pessaries, where as this time I am so I'm sure that has something to do with it!  I've had what feels like period pain from day 3 as well - so who knows what is going on...  Our Doctor advised to only do the 3 iuis as well.

I've just started acupuncture (who was more like my therapist tonight - bless her!).. I've heard good things about it and she does specialise in fertility so no harm in trying.  I can pass on any tips she gives me if you want? 

I've got my fingers crossed for you as well  

xx


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Annie,

wow, I am so surprised to hear that you do not have to check for ovulation. That is the time when the IUI should happen. 
Did the NHS ask you to trigger ovulation with an injection and then you had IUI, or did you just go in some days after your scan when it was convenient for them? Weird!

I remembered one more thing when going private. I was offered to buy the medication from the clinic or to go to any pharmacy. Do check prices as I found the tablets to be £65.00 cheaper at the Pharmacy (yes £65!) than the clinic.   The injection (Gonal-F) was £10 more at the Pharmacy. Privately - every penny counts.

I just came back from my scan, I am not that far in yet. I have 2 follicles and I do hope both of them have an egg inside them, as this is one of my problems  
Now, I have to check every morning and if I do not ovulate naturally I am going back for another scan on Monday. Puhh, at least a kind of normal weekend ahead. 

I wish you lots of patience and things to do to get your mind of the waiting.

Rike  xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi *Annie01 *

I just wanted to say that I am on my 1st IUI treatment with NHS in Manchester and I personally have been treated very well so far and I have every faith in them. Im sure it changes from hospital to hospital, I know that where I am they are VERY busy but if I call or ask any question whilst I am there the nurses always have time for me and are so helpful.

I hope that everything goes well for you and for you *rike*,

best wishes x


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Little Carly Bean,

Thank you for your wishes. I do believe it depends on the hospital as well.  

Wishing you good luck with your first IUI  

Annie01, please do let me know about accupuncture, I would love to try anything to make it work.  

Rike xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Rike, 

thanks for the luck! Just to say im having Acupuncture too as I read allot about it being very beneficial. I also have been on a healthy whole food diet for the last month, no sugar, processed foods alcohol or caffeine, and low carb intake (good for PCOC) It was hard at first but im used to it now and my husband is doing it too so it makes it easer. 

x


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Little Carly Bean, 

Do you get the accupunture in addition to your treatment, like from the NHS or do you do that privately? Where do they stimulate with the needles and what effect will it have? I am also conscious of what I am eating but I am not on a special regime, must be tough! 

Where are you at in your cycle? Did you have your IUI already or are you still taking meds? 

Rike xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi I haven't really been treated by the nhs for ivf in the UK. I am single but have health issues that affect my fertility and they wouldn't treat me, give me any of the basic tests on the nhs e.g amh, fsh, or the other tests needed before having ivf/iui or provide any drugs that I needed to support my pregnancy. However, I wanted to open up the thought that if any of you need to go privately then going overseas can still be cheaper factoring in drugs, flights, accommodation, treatment etc than having it in the UK. Many people have also said the treatment that they get from overseas clinics is far better than any of the treatment they have got in the UK which is quite sad and they have been treated like an individual not a number. One friend had 3 rounds of unsuccessful IVF here and it is only when she went private overseas that they investigated things like fsh, amh and other tests she should have been given here. The clinics I have been to have consultants who are fluent in english so there are no language problems. Yes, it is daunting at first but it is also nice to have a bit of a break whilst away.
It really is beyond a joke that consultants in all areas of the nhs only tend to work monday to friday, as unfortunately sick people need treating day and night 24/7, and when it comes to something as important as triggers, insemination and transfers I consider it unprofessional that they can't work the weekend to treat their patients.
Here's hoping that none of you need this option and your next treatments is the lucky bfp for you.
But whilst IVF may be expensive wanted you to know there are other options.
Good luck.
xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I think some of your comments are very unfair Fraggles, you shouldn't **** of the consultants for not being there 24/7.  As you are already aware, it is all down to cost and the NHS have very limited funds.  To say that it is because they are lazy and can't get there backsides out of bed is totally wrong.

I Just wanted to clear something up, I had IVF at a NHS facility and it was fantastic, it gave me my son.  They were open on Saturdays and bank holidays.

I am now having IVF privately and they are closed on weekends.  Not sure about bank holidays.

I know of people who have paid £7000 for private treatment and been unhappy with the service they have received.

Sorry for hijacking your status.  Good luck on your journey.

Stacey
X


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Stacey
That is my view and I think the same about private facilities that are closed at weekends or bh. I think the nhs should be there to treat patients and the majority of consultants across different health disciplines work monday to friday so patients who are seriously ill at the weekend some times have to wait for the real experts to come in on monday to get the specialist care they need. IVF Consultants in my view should be there 7 days a week even if as a minimum at the weekends they just open the mornings to do transfers or insemination and if it was in their contract to work weekends than there needn't be additional cost which is how it is in many other fields. I didn't mean in the IVF field they needed to do night shifts.
F x


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Rike,

I do not have acupuncture through the nhs, I pay privately. this link explains about acupuncture and fertility.

http://www.thefertilityspecialists.co.uk/acupuncture.php

x

/links


----------



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Little Carly Bean, 

Thanks for the link - I'm not doing my acupuncture through the NHS either.  I find it quite relaxing and it has helped me sleep through the night more.  Alongside the obvious, I'm also hoping it'll help regulate my periods as well.  I had it a few years ago but not to aid fertility - I'm quite a believer in it all.  The woman I see is quite keen on Zita West - if you haven't heard of her then maybe look at her website as its quite intersting.

Rike - the needles aren't that bad (have you injected for the IUI?  They aren't any worse than that - in fact maybe better!) and my acupuncturist listens to how I'm feeling, knows where I am in my cycle / reatment etc and is basically trying to increase blood flow to the right area and balance everything out. I went with period pain and a headache one week and as soon as she put the needles in the pain went away - it's amazing!  Like you I'm not following any strict diet (I've got a really fast metabolism so have to be careful not to restrict what I eat as otherwise my weight drops off - handy normally but not what I need right now ! ) but she does give me some dietary tips if I ask for them.  The only thing I would say if you decide to go for it is make sure you go for a registered acupuncturist - and steer clear of any Chinese herbal medicines that you may come across - heard some pretty bad stories about them (there are some on here as well if you look).

xx


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, I would imagine that it depends a lot on where you have your private tx. I had mine in the local hospital fertility unit which treat both private and NHS, The care was great, but I wouldn't think there would have been a lot of difference whether I was paying or not. (I wasn't entitled to NHS funding as already had ds1). 

I have not experience of completely private centres, but would imagine that is where it makes a difference to be private.

Kx


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Annie01,

thank you for the info about acupuncture. Yes, I had to inject during both cycles IUI and it is OK. I am not panicking with needles but it takes some deep breaths before I stick the needle in, hahaha.
I had acupuncture in my leg when I sprained my ankle and I was fine. 
I am just not sure where the needles will go for that treatment. I will look around for a registered acupuncturist and decide then if I do it  


Little Carly Bean,

thank you for the link, I will have a look at it. 


Rike  xx


----------

